# High Royds lunatic asylum



## scoobs (Oct 9, 2008)

We recently made our first visit to high royds.We spent about 7 hours just wandering around the place and managed to get over 400 pictures,so all in all it turned out quite a succesfull day.
I think we must have covered about 75% of the place,unfortunatly we never managed to get to the top of the clock tower,as the first floor had been boarded up.
On the way out we got talking to a local resident who began to tell us a few stories about the place.He told us that Spike Milligan was a regular patient their back in the day,and also told us a few of the ghost stories associated with the place.
Anyway on with the photos.


----------



## urbtography (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow this place doesnt look that trashed, some really good pictures there, loving the first shot with the sky.


----------



## nighthawk (Oct 9, 2008)

*nice*

Nice shots  It's been a long time since anybody posted a high royds report. well done!


----------



## sqwasher (Oct 10, 2008)

Good to see things drier in admin although some of the corridors still look wet!? They've really tidied up the main hall! Nice pics & HR is always good to see!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice work Scoobs -crackin' set of pics too 

Me faves are the second and one form last.

Ta for sharing,

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## johno23 (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks like quite a place in reasonable condition,nicely done,great pictures,that first one of the exterior really sets the atmosphere of the old place


----------



## groundunder (Oct 10, 2008)

wow,this looks great!you captured it very well!
what county is this in?


----------



## Pete (Oct 10, 2008)

groundunder said:


> wow,this looks great!you captured it very well!
> what county is this in?



The West Riding of Yorkshire, it was one of it's county asylums.

Pete


----------



## vanburen (Oct 11, 2008)

groundunder said:


> wow,this looks great!you captured it very well!
> what county is this in?



I gather your a bit new to this Groundunder.....


----------



## Drama Queen (Oct 11, 2008)

Some really good pics there but pic no 5 is so spooky pic 1 is an really good picture very moody really sets the mood to the place


----------



## Canonite (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm hoping to get up there next month. Gonna wait till the leaves are off the trees and everything looks bare, isolated and baron. I think the lighting will be better too for the interior shots.

Al


----------



## natevansate (Oct 30, 2008)

I love the look of this place just a shame I am so far away. Might have to mission it there at some point if I can.


----------



## kyberhai (Oct 30, 2008)

Drama Queen said:


> Some really good pics there but pic no 5 is so spooky


Yeah I mean that's like a postmortem examination table or something? 

Quite bizarre how well-stocked the room in the last pic looks.


----------



## smileysal (Oct 31, 2008)

kyberhai said:


> Yeah I mean that's like a postmortem examination table or something?



Got it in one. It's the mortuary table, where post mortems are carried out. 

 Sal


----------



## elliottbay (Sep 9, 2009)

*shell shock*

Did anyone ever visit the "shell shock" hospital in the woods surrounding high royds? I think they knocked it down when the hospital closed.


----------

